
How to Instantly Share Your Blogposts Across the Web – Without Code - Jibranio
https://www.jibranelbazi.com/blog/how-to-instantly-share-your-blogposts-across-the-web-without-code
======
Jibranio
TLDR: How I use Integromat + Zapier + Airtable to distribute my blog posts (on
Webflow) across different channels effortlessly.

Airtable is my 'Database' in this case.

You can adapt it for your own channels/communities.

Cheers!

